# opening night



## Russ (Sep 12, 2006)

Ahh, It's that time of year again. The smell of fog machines a chainsaw can be heard in the distance followed by a loud shriek. That's music to a haunter's ears. 

When the first customer's were coming into my room my legs were shaking and I had to struggle with myself to not come after them too soon. The rust was there but the scare went well. I got applauded three times by the security team that was awesome. Overall it was very slow and I guess nobody was in the Halloween spirit yet


Scare Highlights of the night: I had this girl that refused to move and I kinda acted like I was going to poke her and she just moved behind her boyfriend. I followed her behind the boyfriend and I did it again and she started laughing a lot. I then looked at the boyfriend and pointed at his shoes he looked down and I snarled at him and they both jumped back. I then started to do hand signals at them and after every time I did it I went back to that poke gesture that made them uncomfortable.

I had this older black woman start to cry in my room. She was really freaking out and probably thought she was going to die. One group of girls came through and I was following them outside. 

Girl:Jessica come here!
Me:JESSICA!
Jessica:OMG he knows my name! How does he know my name?
Me: Jessica! Jessica! *hissed* Jessica
Girl:Jessica stop crying. Look he's real just like you and me

*Girl loses her shoe*
*I grab it*
*She reaches for it and I back up every time she does*
*Throws the shoe in front of me*
*She runs for it I dive near her and she runs away screaming and security comes and gets her shoe for her*


Stats so far

People that cried:2

Runners: 6

Customer names I heard that led to scares:2

Chasing girlfiend around boyfriend(Ring around the rosie): 1

People that refused to move: 4


----------

